# Surf is #1 DA Club in the Country!!!



## newwavedave (Dec 18, 2019)

Surf Girls DA is Ranked #1 Overall Program in the US - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
					

Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.




					www.surfsoccer.com
				




I just wanted to give Surf a shout out at being named, #1 DA Club In America.  It was their goal in 2013 to be #1 someday and they did it. They worked hard at developing their talent from the grass roots level and they sure are getting the recognition they deserve.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Surf Girls DA is Ranked #1 Overall Program in the US - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> ...


Amusing that SD Surf is still just "Surf"....the affiliates further north need their initials but the real Surf needs no initials and still rules SD county and beyond....

Before anyone gets mad my DDs were Surf for years under CB and I have a lot of love for them still even though I accept the "Surfmart" criticism that come with such aggressive expansion (and that 11-0-1 record gets diluted down quite a bit!)


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Amusing that SD Surf is still just "Surf"....the affiliates further north need their initials but the real Surf needs no initials and still rules SD county and beyond....
> 
> Before anyone gets mad my DDs were Surf for years under CB and I have a lot of love for them still even though I accept the "Surfmart" criticism that come with such aggressive expansion (and that 11-0-1 record gets diluted down quite a bit!)


CB is on my list as one SoCal's best coaches, especially at the youngers.


----------



## neo (Dec 18, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> CB is on my list as one SoCal's best coaches, especially at the youngers.


who is cb?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2019)

neo said:


> who is cb?


Craig Barclay. He coaches U13, U12, and U11 teams.


----------



## neo (Dec 18, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Craig Barclay. He coaches U13, U12, and U11 teams.


Got it. And he is located at Surf in San Diego?


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 18, 2019)

neo said:


> Got it. And he is located at Surf in San Diego?


Yes correct


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2019)

neo said:


> Got it. And he is located at Surf in San Diego?


For San Diego I also suggest Mike Whitaker in the 07, 09, and 12 age groups.


----------



## neo (Dec 18, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> For San Diego I also suggest Mike Whitaker in the 07, 09, and 12 age groups.


Thank you sir. You seem very knowledgeable and helpful too. I appreciate it and will do my due diligence on these coaches.


----------



## BruceDern (Dec 18, 2019)

neo said:


> Got it. And he is located at Surf in San Diego?


14989 Via De La Valle, Del Mar 92014----  info@surfcupsports.com


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 18, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Craig Barclay. He coaches U13, U12, and U11 teams.


Great coach CB is.  Danny T is class act too.  What about that guy MS as San Diego's own USSF DA Training Center Recruiter/YNT Staff Member/Doc/Coach? Someone who knows software should start a Yelp Coach Reviews and Club Reviews.  That would help all the parents out and keep everyone on their toes.  @neo Welcome to the socal soccer forum.


----------



## neo (Dec 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Great coach CB is.  Danny T is class act too.  What about that guy MS as San Diego's own USSF DA Training Center Recruiter/YNT Staff Member/Doc/Coach? Someone who knows software should start a Yelp Coach Reviews and Club Reviews.  That would help all the parents out and keep everyone on their toes.  @neo Welcome to the socal soccer forum.


Thank you sir. MS? do we have a full name. And A yelp for soccer clubs & coaches sounds like a great idea. In fact I am a programmer, care to talk business?


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 18, 2019)

neo said:


> Thank you sir. MS? do we have a full name. And A yelp for soccer clubs & coaches sounds like a great idea. In fact I am a programmer, care to talk business?


Mark Spooner.  Old Doc.  Doc stands for "Director of coaching." He was part of the marketing plan to help Surf become #1.  Here is article: https://www.soccertoday.com/mark-spooner-joins-surf-sc/.
My dd was the first recruit he stole from Blues with many lies mixed in with a special offer.  I fell for it and karma got me. Age change got me too and I wasn't paying attention to what was speaking.  I just heard that English accent and thought it to be true.  Sham on me.  Lot's of folks think I was chasing championships.  PM me and I will fill you in and we can talk some biz too.  I do send an NDA so please sign that as well.  I get a lot of PM harassments and some, "go get them" but I need to protect my self.


----------



## neo (Dec 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Mark Spooner.  Old Doc.  Doc stands for "Director of coaching." He was part of the marketing plan to help Surf become #1.  Here is article: https://www.soccertoday.com/mark-spooner-joins-surf-sc/.
> My dd was the first recruit he stole from Blues with many lies mixed in with a special offer.  I fell for it and karma got me. Age change got me too and I wasn't paying attention to what was speaking.  I just heard that English accent and though it to be true.  Sham on me.  Lot's of folks think I was chasing championships.  PM me and I will fill you in and we can talk some biz too.  I do send na NDA so please sign that as well.  I get a lot of PM harassments and some, "go get them" but I need to protect my self.


Thank you I sure will. I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 18, 2019)

i too fell for Mark Spooners bullsh*t. Oh and Pauli Dolisnky was/is full of sh*t too.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 18, 2019)

heard they are both no longer with SD surf though


----------



## Fact (Dec 18, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> i too fell for Mark Spooners bullsh*t. Oh and Pauli Dolisnky was/is full of sh*t too.


If you think these two came up with their bull on their own, you are delusional.  Starts at the club level.


----------



## Fact (Dec 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Surf Girls DA is Ranked #1 Overall Program in the US - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> ...


You've got to be kidding about developing talent at the grassroots level.   Just like they did to you, they feed parents with talents kiddos bs to recruit them.  If they truly developed talent, after a few years their C teams would be competing at close to the same level as their DA teams, instead of the turnover they surely must have.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 18, 2019)

well, if we're being honest and fully transparent, this #1 ranking is only after more than half of the best teams across the country no longer play DA and chose ECNL.  

The club will always have good teams and depth, but when they used to be the only ECNL club in SD County (and ECNL was the only top league) they had the top player market cornered.  Now, SD County players and families have 2 other DA Clubs and 2 ECNL club choices, all of which offer very similarly positive experiences, just as good coaches and development opportunities.  As we've had here in OC for some time, SD now has 5!! great pathways for your daughters to go as far as they wish in soccer.  Don't fall for the one is best for all trick any more.  That's old news and a blatant falsehood now.


----------



## Socal0 (Dec 18, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> heard they are both no longer with SD surf though


MS isn’t there anymore....shenanigans!! There was a rumor about him and another coach. Both had to go.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 18, 2019)

Fact said:


> If you think these two came up with their bull on their own, you are delusional.  Starts at the club level.


Never said they came up with the bullshit on their own just simply stated I fell for their bullshit. If u think I thought that I guess we are both delusional.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 20, 2019)

Agree with the comment about the dilution of talent since the DA.  If you are selected as the #1 DA club it does not equate to being the #1 club.   Top players now have many other choices and as was shown at the recent DA event in Florida there are many teams in the DA that are not the best of the nation.  If you are winning games with more than a 1-2 goal differential then you are not playing a competitive team.  So to say you are the best out of teams that are losing 0-6, 0-10 that doesn't speak well to how good you are over other clubs/teams.  Parents that are new to the club market get a lot of propaganda and manipulation thrown at them and buyer beware.  There are some solid DA coaches but there are also many solid ECNL coaches.  If you want to play in a top college you can come from either system.  It matters much more about the club coach's connections and reputation and how much they believe in your player. 

If you are joining the DA because you want to get a call-up to the YNT then look at the stats first.  Out of all the DA players it is a tiny % that actually go to a camp.  There is a small pool of players called up year after year.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 24, 2019)

Surf is the #1 DA in the country? 
soon, they’ll be the ONLY DA in the country. Lol

#WacoSurf
#SurfWyoming


----------



## soccerfan123 (Dec 27, 2019)

hatas gun h8 lol #LASURFproud #DA #1


----------



## GKDad65 (Dec 27, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Surf is the #1 DA in the country?
> soon, they’ll be the ONLY DA in the country. Lol
> 
> #WacoSurf
> #SurfWyoming






Bring in the Kool-Aid !!!


----------



## Dominic (Dec 27, 2019)

Congrats Surf.  A great club that has been around a long time. I miss Surf Cup now that my kids are aged out.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 27, 2019)

So if all the teams in Surf Cup are all Surf teams do they change it from a tournament to intra-club scrimmages?  Do the Surf teams get a discount so it is no longer a money maker for the club or does each Surf rendition have to pay full price?


----------



## GeekKid (Dec 29, 2019)

Can someone point me to the source of the rankings?  I was disappointed when I read the article and didn’t see a source for them.  I’m interested in seeing how other clubs fared including my DDs.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

GeekKid said:


> Can someone point me to the source of the rankings?  I was disappointed when I read the article and didn’t see a source for them.  I’m interested in seeing how other clubs fared including my DDs.


You need to ask the folks at the DA.  It says, "Per the DA"  I'm sure Kicker and Lastman can fill you in on the truth.  I'm too blind and have zero experience.  I will give you my top five DA clubs Per whatithink.

#1 SoCal Blues (They have both DA & ECNL and used to win all the time on field. Been tough on them from the biz side but they hanging in there)
#1 Surf (LA Surf, OC Surf, SD Surf, San Jose Surf, South Valley Surf, East County Surf, Wyoming Surf and more to come)
#2 Legends (Just took over one of the oldest clubs in Temecula, The Hawks today and someone else tomorrow).
#3 Beach (Numerous YNT picks and growing like crazy)
#4 City SC (Just took over the other Temecula local club with more cities to become City SCs....)

Sorry, only the DA Teams in SoCal seem to be making the most dollars out of this mess.  I love Solar soccer and have mad respect for how you guys keep producing some of the best goats in the country.  Are you guys really that excited about the DA?  I hope that helps you out 

Correction:  I can't find the "Per the DA" anymore.  I thought I read that somewhere but maybe my eyes were playing a trick on me again


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

Doc RB is calling his shot and is very proud to be #1.  I thought this was all about development and not actually winning?  I'm confused again.  Boast when it looks good and talk development when you suck.  OK, I understand how the game works and all the excuses soccer people make when they lose.
“This is a testament to our player development plan, our commitment to our playing style and teamwork. This is truly a team effort from the players, the families, the coaches and the organization. *We are proud to be the ONLY club in the US to take ALL 4 of our teams through to the ELITE 8*!” said Director of Coaching Rob Becerra.
the DA girl’s performances speak to our development process of putting players first and our commitment to our coaching education.
Additionally, due to all teams advancing we *automatically qualify* for DA Playoff this summer. This was an incredible opportunity for our players as they showcased their talent in front of over *500 college coaches this past weekend."*
Surf really does have it all.  I think we should just hand them the whole DA in SoCal.  Give Beach & Legends and coach Chavez what they always wanted, ECNL.


----------



## GeekKid (Dec 29, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> You need to ask the folks at the DA.  It says, "Per the DA"  I'm sure Kicker and Lastman can fill you in on the truth.  I'm too blind and have zero experience.  I will give you my top five DA clubs Per whatithink.
> 
> #1 SoCal Blues (They have both DA & ECNL and used to win all the time on field. Been tough on them from the biz side but they hanging in there)
> #1 Surf (LA Surf, OC Surf, SD Surf, San Jose Surf, South Valley Surf, East County Surf, Wyoming Surf and more to come)
> ...


We still have the ECNL side but with the restrictions enforced by ECNL will eventually force Solar and the Blues to make a decision.  To be honest I don't see Solar retaining ECNL after this year or the next.  And yes we are excited about DA.  Our DOC was very proud to have both a Girls (U16) and Boys (U16/17) DA champions from last season.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 29, 2019)

GeekKid said:


> We still have the ECNL side but with the restrictions enforced by ECNL will eventually force Solar and the Blues to make a decision.  To be honest I don't see Solar retaining ECNL after this year or the next.  And yes we are excited about DA.  Our DOC was very proud to have both a Girls (U16) and Boys (U16/17) DA champions from last season.


It's all DA in SoCal.  You guys play great soccer as does the Blues.  I don't think the DA is being run by people who care about all the girls. Not good people but you all will find out someday later.  Good luck to your player and wish Texas all the best.


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2019)

Socal0 said:


> MS isn’t there anymore....shenanigans!! There was a rumor about him and another coach. Both had to go.


Oh come on.  He did not have to go due to his shenanigans.  Look how long Surf kept Steveo around.


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> You need to ask the folks at the DA.  It says, "Per the DA"  I'm sure Kicker and Lastman can fill you in on the truth.  I'm too blind and have zero experience.


What is very telling is that Kicker and Lastman have always been very even keeled on the Forum yet you have managed to piss both of them off.


----------



## STX (Dec 29, 2019)

GeekKid said:


> Can someone point me to the source of the rankings?  I was disappointed when I read the article and didn’t see a source for them.  I’m interested in seeing how other clubs fared including my DDs.


There aren't any rankings. It's just an article and a boast about how Surf was the only club in the DA to qualify a team in each age group for Cup Finals.

Just to add to the conversation, my two cents for the best club in the country right now would be:
1. Surf
2. PDA
3. Solar
4. Tophat
5. FC Dallas
6. Blues


----------



## GeekKid (Jan 1, 2020)

Well I couldn’t let this rest so I ran my own numbers.  I hate statements that are based on conjecture, I need data and facts.  So with some spare time I went through the entire Girls DA, U14 through U18/19, regular season and DA Cup results to get a comprehensive view of how each age group is ranking as well as overall club rankings.  The U14 age group is not competing in the DA Cup so just the regular season results were used. Now a couple of caveats.  Some clubs for whatever reason can’t field teams in all age brackets (South Shore Select, Cleveland Force, Seacoast United, Long Island SC and Cedar Stars Academy – Bergen).  For these teams I just assigned the next lowest ranking in the age bracket.  So for instance Cedar Stars Academy – Bergen was the only team that didn’t field a U16 team so I ranked them 65.  In the end, teams that couldn’t field teams in an age bracket aren’t really contending for Top 25 club rankings anyway.  Also, this is only looking at the Girls DA.  I didn't factor in ECNL but if someone wants to pick up that challenge, have at it.  So with that it appears that San Diego Surf does have bragging rights as the top ranked club in the country.  Here’s the complete list.  Happy New Years everyone.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> Well I couldn’t let this rest so I ran my own numbers.  I hate statements that are based on conjecture, I need data and facts.  So with some spare time I went through the entire Girls DA, U14 through U18/19, regular season and DA Cup results to get a comprehensive view of how each age group is ranking as well as overall club rankings.  The U14 age group is not competing in the DA Cup so just the regular season results were used. Now a couple of caveats.  Some clubs for whatever reason can’t field teams in all age brackets (South Shore Select, Cleveland Force, Seacoast United, Long Island SC and Cedar Stars Academy – Bergen).  For these teams I just assigned the next lowest ranking in the age bracket.  So for instance Cedar Stars Academy – Bergen was the only team that didn’t field a U16 team so I ranked them 65.  In the end, teams that couldn’t field teams in an age bracket aren’t really contending for Top 25 club rankings anyway.  Also, this is only looking at the Girls DA.  I didn't factor in ECNL but if someone wants to pick up that challenge, have at it.  So with that it appears that San Diego Surf does have bragging rights as the top ranked club in the country.  Here’s the complete list.  Happy New Years everyone.


Or you could have ignored the missing teams and averaged over those that participated, which would have move those clubs up a couple of notches, but still close to the bottom.

...top ranked club... should be ...top ranked girls club...


----------



## GeekKid (Jan 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Or you could have ignored the missing teams and averaged over those that participated, which would have move those clubs up a couple of notches, but still close to the bottom.
> 
> ...top ranked club... should be ...top ranked girls club...


Which begs the question about adding the Boys DA and seeing what that does to the overall club rankings.  A lot more boys clubs than girls so I would expect the issue of not having a complete set of teams for clubs to come into play


----------

